# Help, strange problem with Yamaha AVR



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

We have 9 channels from DTV that put out only the subwoofer low sounds.
4 of them only do it when a commercial is on. Otherwise it is normal.
He has 180 channels in his Favorite list and we tried them all.

I switched the "Scene" on the Yamaha Remote and then they all play.

I thought there was a setting in the Yamaha to set the incoming signal to "Auto" and it would adjust to whatever was being sent to it. My son said he could not find it.

Is anyone seeing this with their AVR ? Thanks.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

There should be a section in your AVR manual that describes Scenes and how to set them up.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cholly said:


> There should be a section in your AVR manual that describes Scenes and how to set them up.


Problem solved, how I do not know.
My son has very bad coordination and he said that when he went to press the button on the Yamaha to turn it off, he accidently hit the small button close to it that says speakers and the channel immediately started to working.
Really weird.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Problem solved, how I do not know.
> My son has very bad coordination and he said that when he went to press the button on the Yamaha to turn it off, he accidently hit the small button close to it that says speakers and the channel immediately started to working.
> *Really weird.*


Kind of thing that happens in my home frequently.

Rich


----------

